

Is web development for kids? - yanis

cssarrowplease.com 1323 tweets and 173points in HN? Somebody created a web page for displaying an arrow? Seriously? Next thing is 1k likes for displaying a popup which in most Widget libs is just new AlertBox("Hello world");
Is it me or the web is full of people who get excited rewriting UI components in a technology that was designed for documents (HTML/CSS)?
======
envex
Who cares.

Someone made a site, people liked it. I don't understand what there is to be
mad about.

------
SkyMarshal
I've only read the CSSArrowPlease post, but any interesting examples of
problem solving, be it in CSS or C++, I like to read. That was one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3948284>

And another recent example, fwiw:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3916477>

------
EvilTerran
This should be a reply to the original HN thread on cssarrowplease.

